# Going "Over There"



## Ravage (Mar 22, 2008)

> Pfc. Dustin W. Hayes, 21, a heavy equipment operator with 2nd Light Armored Reconnaissance Battalion, holds his sobbing wife, Tori Hayes, before he boards the bus to go to Iraq at Camp Lejeune, N.C., March 18.









> Pfc. Carlos Luis-Gonzalez, 25, an administrative clerk with 2nd Light Armored Reconnaissance Battalion, holds his baby boy, Ethaniel, while saying good bye to his wife, Heather Luis-Gonzalez, during the battalion’s going-away March 1 at Camp Lejeune, N.C.









> Marines and Sailors with 2nd Light Armored Reconnaissance Battalion board the bus during the battalion’s going-away at Camp Lejeune, N.C., March 18. All the service members with 2nd LAR have been training together since November 2008 to deploy in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom for the battalion’s fifth tour in Iraq.



God Speed Marines !


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 22, 2008)

Godspeed Men!


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 23, 2008)

Godspeed Marines...


----------

